# Peptide sites that sell Growth Hormone



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys a couple of the sites people are linking to and mentioning sell GH one is DRS labs for this reason please do not link or mention the site as it is a source for GH.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Guys a couple of the sites people are linking to and mentioning sell GH one is DRS labs for this reason please do not link or mention the site as it is a source for GH.


Umm by mentioning DRS labs surely you have just done what you are asking us not to do?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Matt2 said:


> Umm by mentioning DRS labs surely you have just done what you are asking us not to do? Is the HGH from there GTG?


He mentioned the lab, not the site itself.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Matt2 said:


> Umm by mentioning DRS labs surely you have just done what you are asking us not to do? Is the HGH from there GTG?


lol this will not end well :lol:


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> He mentioned the lab, not the site itself.


True but a simple google search using the name finds the site!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Not this again


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Matt2 said:


> True but a simple google search using the name finds the site!


Same with all labs mate  The point is to not directly link it.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Matt2 said:


> True but a simple google search using the name finds the site!


A wild Darwin Appears


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Same with all labs mate  The point is to not directly link it.


Ahh ok. I read "sites people are linking to and mentioning sell GH" in the OP's original post to mean you should not mention the name of the site!


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Matt2 said:


> Ahh ok. I read "sites people are linking to and mentioning sell GH" in the OP's original post to mean you should not mention the name of the site!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Matt2 said:


> Umm by mentioning DRS labs surely you have just done what you are asking us not to do?


Idiot.......


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Idiot.......


Quite tame really :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m575 said:


> Quite tame really :lol:


yea i know but words really did fail me and i am tired


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Darwin is preparing to use selection


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

So this lab we aren't allowed to mention ... is it any good?


----------

